# XML String einlesen



## BuRnSy (31. Jan 2006)

Ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter, da dachte ich frag ich einfach mal =)


also Ich bekomme einen String mit XML Inhalt und will den Jetzt mit JDOM einlesen
da ich das aber nur von ner File kann braucht man ja den SAXParser nur irgendwie
finde ich keinen parser der einen gesamten XML String holt und was verwertbares
zurückgibt =)

Hat da jmd. vll. ein Sniplet oder sowas wäre echt hilfreich danke =)


Greets
Björn


----------



## clemson (31. Jan 2006)

du hast also einen String, welcher eine XML Struktur besitzt, richtig? und aus diesem möchtest du ein Document basteln?

das geht so:

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws JDOMException, IOException {
	
	// XML String
	String xml = "<root><element>hallo</element></root>";
	
	// Build a document
	StringReader reader = new StringReader(xml);
	SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
	Document document = builder.build( reader );
	
	// Print the document to the System.out
	XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter( Format.getPrettyFormat() );
	outputter.output( document, System.out );

}
```

mit den imports:

```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.StringReader;

import org.jdom.Document;
import org.jdom.JDOMException;
import org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.jdom.output.Format;
import org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter;
```


----------



## BuRnSy (31. Jan 2006)

danke =)

und daran hing ich jetzt solange :/ *g


----------



## clemson (31. Jan 2006)

okay, fein dass ich dir helfen konnte...

ps.: häckchen nicht vergessen


----------



## byte (31. Jan 2006)

BuRnSy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und daran hing ich jetzt solange :/ *g



Es wird Dir eine Lehre sein, das nächste Mal die FAQs zu lesen. Hättest Du gleich in die JDOM-FAQ geschaut, hätte Dich der entsprechende Copy'n'Paste keine 2 Minuten gekostet.


----------

